# liquid calcium for pigeons ??



## naresh j (Jun 27, 2014)

hii all...
i give my some pigeons(birds who are caged) oyster shell tablets with vit d3 and other pigeons calcium carbonate powder... 
problem is that calcium carbonate doesnt dissolve in water...and if i mix it with feed, my pigeons dont touch wet seeds and after seeds dry up the grains become whitish..so they will also not eat those grains...till now i used to just mix this powder in water every 2-3 hours and offer them water... but this is not possible now bcoz now a days i rarly get any time..so... i want to know if anyone has a idea about a good liquid calcium supplrment from human drug store???
the only vet medical store i know is beyond two towns...and theres some misunderstanding between the owner and me, he talks very rudely so couldnt think of going their...
i couldnt give cipcal [oyster shell tablets] to everyone has its costly and hard to give it to all birds.. indian members may know better whats available here....but anyone who has good idea of the human calcium supplement can inform me...there are several in the market....but i want to know which is perfect for pigeons?????


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

Hi Naresh, 
I don't have ideas of liquid calcium, there must be many in market under different brand names. What is perfect for calcium is calcium? You can choose any from a good brand and cheaper. Also can't we use boiled and crushed chicken egg shells as a substitute to calcium as these too are good source of calcium I have read. Even mine ones are fond of that so you may try...


----------



## Chuck K (Jan 12, 2013)

*Nare J*

If you are in the USA there is a product that is carried by a lot of feed stores call Calcium Gluconate. It is a liquid calcium supplement for any small animal.
I buy it here in Texas at a farm store called Tractor Supply.


----------



## naresh j (Jun 27, 2014)

kiddy said:


> Hi Naresh,
> I don't have ideas of liquid calcium, there must be many in market under different brand names. What is perfect for calcium is calcium? You can choose any from a good brand and cheaper. Also can't we use boiled and crushed chicken egg shells as a substitute to calcium as these too are good source of calcium I have read. Even mine ones are fond of that so you may try...


hi kiddy..
i can use egg shells but as monsoon has started and sunlight has become rare... so i want something with vitamin d3 for absorbtion of calcium...i think you use a vitamin supplement that has d3 in it..but my vitamin supplement has only vitamin b and c with some minerals... 
i will wait for other memeber and jass to reply as i also want to know about the dosage..


----------



## naresh j (Jun 27, 2014)

Chuck K said:


> If you are in the USA there is a product that is carried by a lot of feed stores call Calcium Gluconate. It is a liquid calcium supplement for any small animal.
> I buy it here in Texas at a farm store called Tractor Supply.


hii chuck k...i m from india...that calcium carbonate supplement i got from a pet shop....i dont know if we get calcium gluconate here but i will ask them if they have calcium gluconate.


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

Nare J said:


> hi kiddy..
> i can use egg shells but as monsoon has started and sunlight has become rare... so i want something with vitamin d3 for absorbtion of calcium...i think you use a vitamin supplement that has d3 in it..but my vitamin supplement has only vitamin b and c with some minerals...
> i will wait for other memeber and jass to reply as i also want to know about the dosage..



Yes you are right I give them cipcal which has both calcium and D3. Jass can tell best about dosing and which liquid calcium is good in India. We have also D3 granules by Cipla which can be mixed with calcium powder but I am not sure about dosing.


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

Hey guys!
I use this unbranded packing of calcium gluconate(liquid). This product is manufactured locally and is cheap. It comes in small packings. The dosage is written on the bottle itself viz. a cap full in a gallon.
Liquid calcium carbonate do come in small packings by all the major brands in India but not sure of their suitability for pigeons as they come artificially flavoured which makes them unfit for pigeons. For one who has few pigeons kept for fun, cipcal-500 oyster shell calcium is the best product.
I give one cod liver oil capsule and cipcal-500(in continuation) to laying hens 5 days prior to laying and its been years none of my hens ever came up with any laying problems(except for hens belonging to one particular bloodline to which I've stopped giving any calcium supplement,oops)

Nare, when you mix calcium powder in feedmix, use in lesser quantities. And don't wet the feedmix just moisten it a bit


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

Jass SamOplay said:


> Hey guys!
> I use this unbranded packing of calcium gluconate(liquid). This product is manufactured locally and is cheap. It comes in small packings. The dosage is written on the bottle itself viz. a cap full in a gallon.
> Liquid calcium carbonate do come in small packings by all the major brands in India but not sure of their suitability for pigeons as they come artificially flavoured which makes them unfit for pigeons. For one who has few pigeons kept for fun, cipcal-500 oyster shell calcium is the best product.
> I give one cod liver oil capsule and cipcal-500(in continuation) to laying hens 5 days prior to laying and its been years none of my hens ever came up with any laying problems(except for hens belonging to one particular bloodline to which I've stopped giving any calcium supplement,oops)
> ...



So any problems those exceptional hens faced with calcium supplement???


----------



## naresh j (Jun 27, 2014)

kiddy said:


> Yes you are right I give them cipcal which has both calcium and D3. Jass can tell best about dosing and which liquid calcium is good in India. We have also D3 granules by Cipla which can be mixed with calcium powder but I am not sure about dosing.


do you get d3 granules in human drug store?? have you tried it on pigeons? i had some problems earlier due to d3 deffiency, so i would like to use this


----------



## naresh j (Jun 27, 2014)

Jass SamOplay said:


> Hey guys!
> I use this unbranded packing of calcium gluconate(liquid). This product is manufactured locally and is cheap. It comes in small packings. The dosage is written on the bottle itself viz. a cap full in a gallon.
> Liquid calcium carbonate do come in small packings by all the major brands in India but not sure of their suitability for pigeons as they come artificially flavoured which makes them unfit for pigeons. For one who has few pigeons kept for fun, cipcal-500 oyster shell calcium is the best product.
> I give one cod liver oil capsule and cipcal-500(in continuation) to laying hens 5 days prior to laying and its been years none of my hens ever came up with any laying problems(except for hens belonging to one particular bloodline to which I've stopped giving any calcium supplement,oops)
> ...


yes, i have checked most of the human calcium supplements have sweet flavours....i m currently using cipcal..but my some pigeons are untame, they will not let me open their mouth...its hard to do alone...i will visit pet shop once again to ask for liquid calcium if they have...!!!


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

kiddy said:


> So any problems those exceptional hens faced with calcium supplement???


They're fine now actually. Now those lone hens lay very less


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

Nare J said:


> do you get d3 granules in human drug store?? have you tried it on pigeons? i had some problems earlier due to d3 deffiency, so i would like to use this


Yes it is by cipla for humans. We use it actually. Haven't given to pigeons yet as I give them cipcal. Don't know about dose but probably we can calculate it as per cipcal dosage checking how much D3 that tablet has and in 1/8 tablet how much D3 is there so the same amount can be mixed.


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

Jass SamOplay said:


> They're fine now actually. Now those lone hens lay very less


That's cool but difficult to define to whom calcium should be avoided.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Calcium shouldn't be avoided, especially with hens. They need it.


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

Laying hens right? But if kept alone off breeding then? 
And to cocks and fledglings?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

All birds need some calcium, just like people do.


----------



## naresh j (Jun 27, 2014)

hey jass...can you please advice me on the dose of d3 granules???


----------

